# Travel Channel HD



## Wildman63 (Dec 23, 2006)

I've tried to stay out of the "Dish does... Direct TV doesn't" or vice versa battle. 

I like my Vip622 and the service... nope, I'm not threatening to bail out.

I'd like to be able to view Travel Channel in High Definition. It has became available today. I sent an e-mail expressing my interest.

I think Smithsonian might be interesting, but that's another issue...


----------



## xplocvo (Aug 3, 2007)

I agree. I'd love to see No Reservations and Bizarre Foods in HD. Though Bizarre Foods might be a bit too much in HD.  

There's a form you can fill out on the Travel Channel HD website to request your provider add it. Over on the right punch in your zip code and then choose Dish as the provider.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

xplocvo said:


> I agree. I'd love to see No Reservations and Bizarre Foods in HD. Though Bizarre Foods might be a bit too much in HD.
> 
> There's a form you can fill out on the Travel Channel HD website to request your provider add it. Over on the right punch in your zip code and then choose Dish as the provider.


That was easy. Let's see what good it does.


----------



## rrmcdonald (Nov 26, 2007)

Done. That was easy. I'd rather have Travel Channel HD than some of the others being discussed (SciFi, etc)


----------



## Hutch123 (Aug 21, 2007)

Done. Travel Channel & USA and I am a happy camper.


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

Travel Channel and SpeedHD.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Since the Travel Channel is part of the Discovery group of channels i'd say the chances of this channel being added is pretty good since Dish carries all the rest of their HD line-up. I've noticed that HD Theater shows some of the Travel channel's shows sometimes (of course they're usually older repeats).


----------



## Islandguy43 (Oct 2, 2007)

tsmacro said:


> Since the Travel Channel is part of the Discovery group of channels i'd say the chances of this channel being added is pretty good since Dish carries all the rest of their HD line-up. I've noticed that HD Theater shows some of the Travel channel's shows sometimes (of course they're usually older repeats).


They could just get rid of the HD test channel and put up travel hd in right now


----------

